# Cm4Dx Gb & Agps



## notfearsome (Nov 3, 2011)

My froyo OTA had "enable assisted GPS" in "location & security settings"

In cm4dx it is MIA. How can I add it back? Is there a third party equivalent?


----------



## shvr (Sep 25, 2011)

It's listed in "location & security settings" as "Use wireless networks". I'm running Rev's GB CM7.


----------

